# How to explain differences



## heather s (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am going to be selling at our local market starting today. There is another soaper there that is huge. They are a million plus dollar handmade soap company. They sell internationally and have been in the business for 30 + years. They continue to sell at market to show hometown pride but certainly don't need to for the $$. 
My problem is that they make their soap out of an olive oil and soy base. They don't list their ingredients so it took a lot of research for me to figure that out. They are very secretive about their ingredients - which is fine and it works for them. If I said who they were a lot of you have probably heard of or used their products. It is very good soap but simple and inexpensive to make.
My soap is a recipe I worked very hard on. Every bar has double butter in it and is more expensive. We both claim all natural with color and scent.
I have avoided this market for this reason but I since I use local products in my soaps I feel my presence is important for branding.
How do I justify my higher prices against somebody who has been there for 30 years and has a great reputation. I want to be positive and also respect their wishes to keep their "soaponified oils" secret as I do not want to make enemies. 
I have no problem at other shows doing this. This is a million dollar handmade soap company and I am intimidated! Our booths are very close as it is a small but busy market. 
One more peeve is with the secret ingredients - they advertise no artificial scents or colors ever but they have an apple soap that smells like apple pie and sandalwood listed in most essential oil blends and there is no way...but only a soaper would know this, the consumers have no idea. I am sure that besides the simple oils that fragrance oils are also used to keep prices down. I have no problem with that other than the dishonesty. This is easier to point out to customers - not as inferior just as different - when the soaper is 1. Doesn't have a 30 year excellent reputation despite the dishonesty and 2. the ingredients are listed. 
Any advice would be appreciated but above all I want to be positive and not negative when I respectfully explain why my soap costs $1.50 more despite me being new (to that market). I don't need to make enemies with "the big guys". 
Also it is usually the owner of the company and not their employees at the market if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 26, 2014)

I see Zum Soaps at Whole Foods and they claim to be "all natural" but I'm not sure how they got Dragon's Blood scent from natural ingredients.

But as you said, those are the big boys. Don't let your self be tempted into tearing them down, it just makes you look bad. If somebody ASKS, something like, "You know, I've been talking to other soap makers online and I can't figure out any way to get an apple pie fragrance without using artificial fragrance." 

Toot the horn about your soap containing shea butter, etc.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 26, 2014)

I wouldn't attempt to explain the differences. I wouldn't try to justify why I felt my product was better. I wouldn't talk about the other soaper at all. I'd just tell potential customers about my passion for soapmaking, the great ingredients I use, and how those ingredients come together to make a wonderful soap, how my soap is made in small batches with attention to detail. Smile, be positive, it will get you a lot farther than pointing out the negatives in your competitors soap. Besides, many people like to support small businesses rather than large ones.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 26, 2014)

I wouldn't ever mention a competitors product unless someone asks about it or the price difference, even then all you want to do is explain how you soap has luxury oils and butters which increases the cost. 

Dixiedragon, you can use dragonsblood resin to get the scent.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 26, 2014)

I am sorry you're feeling intimidated; but I understand it....I would feel the same.

If I were at that market today, yours would be the booth I would be attracted; even before I started making my own soap. You're the underdog; the competitor is someone who's products I'm familiar with (going by what you said about we'd recognize the name). 

When I go to a farmer's market, its with a very different mindset than going to Target. At the market, it's a very personal experience where I shop for unique, special (can't find elsewhere) or simply high quality products.

I like what navigator said. Go to the market, be your passionate and soap knowledgeable self. If they ask, explain the hows and whys of your ingredients, why you like your formula, etc., and just leave the competitor out of your dialogue.  

There may be two of you selling "soap", but you have two different products. Let the customers find that out!


----------



## heather s (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Great comments! Phew...I am sure once I survive today I will feel better.  I admire the other company's success and you are right...both soap but different products. Hopefully people won't even ask.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 26, 2014)

And again, highlighting the positives about your product might suggest a negative about the other, but that is for the customer to choose - yours are more expensive because of the more complicated recipe, the other is cheaper because it is much more simple.  Then the customer can decide which one is more important - cost, or the extra ingredients in your soap.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 26, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> I wouldn't attempt to explain the differences. I wouldn't try to justify why I felt my product was better. I wouldn't talk about the other soaper at all. I'd just tell potential customers about my passion for soapmaking, the great ingredients I use, and how those ingredients come together to make a wonderful soap, how my soap is made in small batches with attention to detail. Smile, be positive, it will get you a lot farther than pointing out the negatives in your competitors soap. Besides, many people like to support small businesses rather than large ones.


 
 I completely agree with Nav9 here. A great smile and positive attitude will take you far. If I were to attend your market I'd enjoy hearing your energy and passion for soap making and all the info about your ingredients. Pretend the other soaping company isn't even there and build on how special your own products are. Lets face it, even if the big boys weren't there, the people in your community may still compare you (in their minds anyway) as they're well known with a long history. I also agree with Nav9 about supporting small business as I'm one of them. Other consumers may have tried the other guy's products and are ready to try something new. If I stopped at your booth and enjoyed a conversation with you about your products, I'd buy from you in spite of the cost difference.

 I wish you well in your market today and (as a very wise person recently reminded me) KEEP IT FUN!


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Jun 26, 2014)

Your USP is quite simply, you. That's really what a lot of soap sellers sell their wares based off of.

You can make the soap look pretty with nice swirls and whatnot, but in the end, it's up to you to sell your soap. And since the only really distinguishing feature between any soap makers is the brand, that means you need to sell yourself.

It's the same thing with a larger business. You make a brand, you decide what the brand stands for, then you market it. My brand is not personality based, so I focus on other things. My marketing strategy is probably closer to the million dollar soaper.

Another strategy is to take a lower profit until you build up a loyal customer base. It's a tactic used by those without a large advertising budget.

If I were in your position and I wanted to sell at the price difference you're stating, I would make my soaps look prettier. I'm assuming the big name is pressed into a commercial looking bar, right? Okay, so make yours swirled. Use brighter colors. Make them smell amazing. Have a good looking logo? Use it! Press it into the soap. Package them in nicer wrapping, etc etc etc. Looks, looks, smell.

Those are really the only two distinguishing factors people are going to be able to really tell from holding your soap. Unless you have a sink, they can't "test" the soap.

Give it away! Free samples. Give people free stuff and they're much more likely to feel obligated to buy something.


----------



## heather s (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone! I did very well and only a couple of people wanted to compare us. I simply said that we both take a lot of pride in what we do and it is just a matter of preference. People were fine with that and I was positive and simple. I need not overthink sometimes


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats!  I'm really not surprised. Soon you'll be getting repeat customers.


----------

